# l2tp and pptp



## Masson (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello

I trying to install a L2TP and PPTP VPN with FreeBSD, but I having problems when I connect multiple clients behind a NAT, I would like to know if is possible to create a VPN with multiple client behind a NAT and if is which software can I use

Thanks


----------



## throAU (Oct 16, 2012)

Where is the NAT?  What device is doing the NAT? Where is the server in relation to this?  Which L2TP / PPTP implementation on the clients?


NAT introduces a lot of issues.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2012)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## Masson (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice and the response.

*R*ight now I*'*m using a *F*ree*BSD* 9.0 firewall/NAT and Mac clients. *B*ut my idea is *to* create a server to allow connections from different type of devices as mac, windows and android*. W*ith connections through a different type of routers*. B*asically a small office with multiple computers *that* can surf internet though my *F*ree*BSD* server*. T*he problem is when two or more devices trying to connect at the same time*. T*he server drops the connections and just 1 can use the VPN without a problem*.*

I tested with mpd5 and racoon but if you have any other option please let me know I will try it*.*

Thanks


----------



## throAU (Oct 19, 2012)

I haven't used MPD for about 8 years, but one thing you will want to ensure is that you have any options for "NAT traversal" turned on, and that you have the relevant ports open on your firewall to enable NAT traversal to work.

Info about IPSEC nat traversal here.


----------

